# Risolto [Problema] (classico)  Reboot & Halt da user $

## Nuvola

Ciao ragazzi,

classico problema di cui pero' con gentoo non sono riuscita a venierne a capo. Confido in voi <3

...Prosegue la mia configurazione di gentoo... un problema alla volta  :Very Happy: 

Dopo aver compilato per ore firefox finalmente vi posto questo messaggio direttamente da gentoo, che soddisfazione, ma ancora c'e' tanto da fare!

Il primo dei (non tanti, si' dai siamo ottimisti per una volta) e' che non riesco a fare il reboot e l'halt del sistema da utente... ho letto di konsolekit e company, di dare exec ck-launch-session startxfce4 nel file xinitrc della mia home, ho provato un po' di tutto ma il risultato non cambia.. (da xfce proprio vedo in grigetto i pulsantoni che dovrebbero permettermi di far il reboot e lo shut down, l'unico disponibile e' il logout della sessione dell'utente.

Consigli? Richieste di paste di qualche comando per dare un'occhiata anche voi? 

Non e' che vi andrebbe di darmi una mano gentilmente?

Scusate le poche righe ma sono in panne !

Grazie mille anticipatamente a tutti coloro che vorranno farmi capire senza troppi giri come funziona la questione e come poter ovviare al mio (classico) problema.

con un  ck-list-sessions ottengo:

```

Session1:

   unix-user = '1000'

   realname = '(null)'

   seat = 'Seat2'

   session-type = ''

   active = FALSE

   x11-display = ':0'

   x11-display-device = '/dev/tty7'

   display-device = '/dev/tty1'

   remote-host-name = ''

   is-local = FALSE

   on-since = '2013-11-01T17:26:31.585792Z'

   login-session-id = '1'
```

i FALSE se non erro dovrebbero essere in TRUE, idee? :\

Pardon se vi stresso, buona serata  :Wink: Last edited by Nuvola on Sat Nov 02, 2013 2:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

il pacchetto  sys-auth/pambase è installato ?

parlavi di consolkit ... abilitandola come useflag in pambase.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/pam/

 *Quote:*   

> [...]These modules are the main flexibility feature of PAM framework, as it's possible to create modules to authenticate in new ways without redesigning the whole authentication support in the applications (like for instance smartcard or USB token authentication), for local services at least

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Nuvola

Sisi, l'avevo gia' installato ... non capisco pero' se devo settare eventuali file manualmente per associare diritti agli utenti o se dovrebbe far tutto in automatico, bo' diciamo che non ci sto capendo proprio molto per questa roba qui :\

----------

## ago

non devi fare nulla manualmente. Devi lanciare la sessione come spiegato nei vari howto.

Controlla di avere il modulo CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL.

Occhio anche qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965.html

----------

## djinnZ

In generale usare genkernel --menuconfig/--xconfig all (ovvero partire dal default di gentoo e personalizzare di conseguenza) invece di fare gli eroi (tanto per citare Guccini&Bonvi...) compilando "manualmente" o gli ignavi limitandosi a copiare la configurazione del livecd ma anche dare uno sguardo a genkernel.conf aiuta a non incasinarsi troppo.

----------

## Nuvola

Eccomi, ciao ragazzi!

 *ago wrote:*   

> ...Occhio anche qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965.html

 

Perfect, grazie mille, adesso ho risolto  :Wink: 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> In generale usare genkernel --menuconfig/--xconfig all (ovvero partire dal default di gentoo e personalizzare di conseguenza) invece di fare gli eroi (tanto per citare Guccini&Bonvi...) compilando "manualmente" o gli ignavi limitandosi a copiare la configurazione del livecd ma anche dare uno sguardo a genkernel.conf aiuta a non incasinarsi troppo.

 

Hehehe si in realta' sarebbe una buona idea, pero' ormai man mano son riuscita a risolvere quasi tutto a livello kernel di robe che non avevo settato, e' stato bello perche' comunque ho imparato cose nuove, considera che vengo da anni di debian e l'ultima volta che vidi un menu' di configurazione del kernel fu su slackware 7 tipo con un 2.4 se non ricordo male.. diciamo che un po' di sbatti me lo sono andata a cercare di proposito, ecco  :Very Happy: 

Adesso mi manca da sistemare una delle ultime cose (penso l'ultima in cui dovrei andar a toccare il kernel).

Parlo di luks con cryptsetup per decifrare un mio dispositivo esterno cifrato... ma per questo vedro' di aprire un altro thread.

Grazie comunque a tutti per il supporto e per l'aiuto (-:

----------

